# Sigma REBATE!!!



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

S&W has a promotion that started today.

You can get $30 rebate or two magazines when you buy a Sigma through the end of April.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson/upload/other/SIGMA_PROMO.pdf

I am seriously considering this gun now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Be hard to pass on the Mags as their $39.00 a piece.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...storeId=10001&catalogId=11101&productId=12973


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I saw that deal on my email from my S&W club 1852 membership. Almost makes me want to buy another Sigma, especially since Academy has the Sigma for $299 again.


----------



## IndianaJones (May 7, 2006)

Bud's has them for $269


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got the .40ve. I might get a 9mm at the show in a couple of weeks. Took me about 6 months to get the hang of them dang triggers but I got it now. Gun shows are $300 and under.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW Great gun for the price!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You'd have to pay me more than $30 to take a Sigma!


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> You'd have to pay me more than $30 to take a Sigma!


Come on now MIke....it a good gun for the price.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> Come on now MIke....it a good gun for the price.


I's a good gun at any price. It is by far S&W best seller, and it didn't get that way because it sucks. I treat mine like crap, I abuse it more than any gun I have ever owned and it will not stop. Some people bitch about the trigger, I just never found it to be an issue.


----------

